# Haar Freisteller



## Fathom (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe tut user,

ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich Freisteller.
Ich habe ein Bild, wo die haare fein freigestellt werden müssen aber verzweifel daran. Normalerweise nutze ich folgende vorgehen in Photoshop:

Blau Kanal duplizieren, in den Kurven/Tonwertkorrektur schauen, dass ein guter schwarz/weiss kontrast entsteht und dort die Auswahl nutzen

oder

filter - extrahieren und dort die Möglichkeiten nutzen.

Aber ich komme einfach nicht zu einem zufriedenstellendem Ergebniss.
Hat einer eine Ahnung oder Tipps/Erfahrung, wie ich die harre fein freistellen kann?
Vielen Dank für die Mühe.

Gruß,
Fathom

Hier das Haar Bsp.


----------



## siggi22 (14. Juni 2012)

Mit der Software Perfect Photo Suite ... kannst du Fotos perfekt freistellen. Auch komplizierte
"Frisuren" lassen sich perfekt freistellen.
Es gibt auch eine 30 Tage kostenlose Testversion. Mal ausprobieren


----------



## Fathom (14. Juni 2012)

aha, gibt es da auch ein tutorial zwecks nutzung?


----------

